# Interstate vs. backroads



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Probably should be a poll, but...

Do any of you intentionally avoid interstates? Sometimes I wonder what genius sits around designing some of these things. For instance:

Interstate 10 through Baton Rouge, Louisiana. Goes down to one lane eastbound just east of the "New Bridge" over the Mississippi.

Interstate 44 through Oklahoma is almost all toll-road. Charge you for two cars if you are towing a trailer.

Where's your least favorite bottle-neck that the rest of us should avoid?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I like to get off the Interstate when there is a short cut to my destination, or in heavy traffic. Everyone is in such a hurry these days, NOT driving the speed limit or above may get you in a wreck!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

My least favorite bottle neck is Houston.







And all our "backroads" are crowded, too! There isn't one interstate or major highway around here that isn't under construction! Oh, the woes of Houston drivers! When travelling with the Outback, we try to avoid the interstates for our short trips. Most of the state parks we go to are on our side of Houston, making the drives much better.

My parents live in La, so we've encountered that Baton Rouge nightmare many times.

And by the way, Shake1969:

Go Sooners!!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Actually, I pull more for Oklahoma State.










But you gotta love the Sooners this Saturday!


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

Backroads, Backroads, Backroads. Interstates are only for those in a hurry. I avoid major highways like the plague. However, they can sometimes be useful when you want to get clear of a large city in a hurry. I camp to see nature, not miles and miles of concrete jungles!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

For short trips, not far from home, I will look for alternate routes, but when we go away for a week at a time, I'm looking for a multilane, limited access highway to reduce driving time, and maximize Outbacking time. I couldn't imagine driving up US 1 from my house to get to Bar Harbor, ME or to Ivy Lea, Ontario. Those trips were 10 and 7 hours using interstates, parkway's, turnpikes, and thruways.

Like wise, we are planning a trip to Fort Wilderness in 2006, and I would not drive to FL on back roads. Like before, it is long enough on the interstate. The more time I spend driving, the less time I have to sit under my awning, and make periodic checks of the temperature of the fridge.









Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK! Tim wants us all to check our fridges!

Cheers!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

In Canada, this is an easy one. We do not have any interstates only backroads, dirt roads and paths Oh wait does the 401 count









Stay of the major roads unless we are doing a point to point drive.

Thor


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

on a scale of 1 to 10, I put backroads at about a 17









But, some of my favorite backroad routes are not very "trailer friendly"

My wife's car is a BMW 330, so we know all about the benefits of adding an extra 30-50 miles to our trips by going the roads less traveled.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Depends on where we are headed . If we are going to Northern Ontario it's back roads all the way.

When we headed to Darien Lake in September we used the 407 to 401 combo to the border.

With my old TV this would have been a nightmare ... but with the Sierra it was great travelling at 65-70 MPH.

Wayne


----------

